# Natural Balance question



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I tried the NB fish and sweet potato and Gunner, who has shown no allergies, had his hair fall out and lost 15 pounds in a few weeks.
Once I put him back on his Nature's Variety Salmon, his hair came back soft and silky and he gained his weight back. I am assuming he was allergic to the sweet potato.
Just a heads up.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

I would try fish. I used California Natural but I it was the herring & sweet potato version.


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

My allergic to just about everything dog is on Natural Balance Duck and Potato. They recently changed the formula though and I'm looking to switch foods. His allergies have been much better since he's been on it, but he's a very active dog that needs more protein that he's getting in it.


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Debles said:


> I tried the NB fish and sweet potato and Gunner, who has shown no allergies, had his hair fall out and lost 15 pounds in a few weeks.
> Once I put him back on his Nature's Variety Salmon, his hair came back soft and silky and he gained his weight back. I am assuming he was allergic to the sweet potato.
> Just a heads up.


Good Lord. That doesn't sound too encouraging! I'm glad I'm posting here before I buy this stuff. Thanks


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Bock said:


> I would try fish. I used California Natural but I it was the herring & sweet potato version.


How did CN work out for you? That was another brand I considered.


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

kgiff said:


> My allergic to just about everything dog is on Natural Balance Duck and Potato. They recently changed the formula though and I'm looking to switch foods. His allergies have been much better since he's been on it, but he's a very active dog that needs more protein that he's getting in it.


What are you thinking about switching to? I assume the new formula change has less protein....?


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I reccomend just doing the allergy test. Its not as simple as you think, he is allergic to chicken or beef... he could be allergic to anything. By the time you hassel yourself over buying this food and that food and trying this and cutting out that nevermind wasting money on the foods he can't eat. You will have been better off to just do the test. My Mom's dog is allergic to chicken, turkey, pork, beef, fish, rice, peas, sage, and other foods and things like kentucky blue grass and alfalfa. They give you so much info and IMO are worth every penny. I would shop around the clinics before settling on one.


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

Romeo said:


> My dog has allergies. I haven't had him tested so I'm not certain if it's food or inhaled allergies, but I notice he rubs his face in the carpet after he eats.
> 
> Here's my question. I was thinking about trying Natural Balance as its limited ingredient diet has alternative sources of protein besides the standard chicken, beef, etc. I was wondering if anyone has had any success with this for allergies and what is the most preferred flavor? Venison, fish or duck? My vet recommended I try SD z/d but I've heard SD is not the greatest, so I don't know.
> 
> Any suggestions? Thx


Rocky is a VERY allergic dog. The first 2 1/2 months after we rescued him (actually he rescued us from mourning the loss of Buster) were pure hell. I'll spare you the details. Natural Balance Sweet Potato and Fish was a gift from doggie heaven!! Rocky loves it and all of his horrible allergy symptoms disappeared into thin air. If you do some research, you will find that some vet schools actually include NB LID foods on their list of preferred commercial elimination diets. IMHO, it is far superior to the Science Diet, Royal Canin and Iams vet formulas based on hydrolyzed protein and other junk. I am switching over to Natures Variety Instinct Rabbit (90% of protein coming from rabbit and salmon) only to enrich his diet. Long term I will probably feed a blend. I would not worry about flavor - go with what your dog can handle, eg Rocky can't eat vension or chicken. I suggest you supplement with 1500mg (ratio up/down if your doggie is more/less than 70lbs) of EPA/DHA daily.

RE EPA/DHA, the best and cheapest source of fish oil comes from Walmart. It is Spring Valley co-branded with Meg3 fish oil, one the highest quality fish oils you can get. It does contain soy which may be a problem for some dogs. You can get 150 ct, 1200mg gel tabs in the twin pack (300 gel tabs total) for less than $14 - a real steal!

Rocky's dermatologist and regular vet both said the same thing I have read myself in many articles - blood serum food allergy testing is a waste of time and money. Way too many false positives and false negatives to be of any benefit.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Gus rubs his face into the carpet after he eats too (I call it crazy face ). We had the allergy test done after trying several different foods, and found out the very looong list of things Gus is allergic to--not just food, but environmental things too like grass and dust. Up until very recently, he'd been eating NB venison and sweet potato and doing fairly well on it. He still had crazy face from time to time, but not nearly as much as he used to. Now he is eating Eukanuba Naturally Wild venison and is doing just as well on it (so far, it's only been a few weeks). The only reason I switched his food is because it's what my other 2 dogs eat, so I thought I'd let him try it because it'd be easier to just buy the same food for everyone.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

The Fromm 4 star line is great too for sensitive tummies and allergies. www.frommfamily.com


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

The california natural has worked excellent for me. I wanted higher protein and fat so I switched to healthwise which also has limited ingredients. They are made by same company. 

Both foods got rid of the allergies for my dog. I would recommend it to anyone. 

Goodluck!


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

Just another vote for allergy testing and/or the Naturapet foods. I'd stay away from Natural Balance at this point given the formula changes they're undergoing. Best of luck!


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

One more vote for the allergy testing and California Natural. After 14 months of scratching and soft poop, I THINK we finally have Brady stabilized on CN lamb and rice (knocking on wood...I haven't let my guard down yet!). I know the arguments against food allergy testing, but I've also heard many success stories. After 14 months and 9 different foods, I decided to ask for the test. My vet agreed because I wanted it, not that she recommended it. I look at it this way: If the results don't help then I'm no worse off than I am now. If they are helpful, then maybe I can stop playing russian rouelette with the food and treats!!! Not all of Brady's issues are food related...he also had giardia and we just confirmed borderine hypothyroidism, but the food is definatley a big part of it. We tried the traditional "elimination diet" first, but when you introduce a new treat, for example, and the dog reacts to it, how do you know which ingredient is causing the reaction? This is what is so frustrating. With either the CN or the NB, the protein % are lower, but you can supplement with fresh meat or eggs once you figure out what are your dog's allergies.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

If it's just face rubbing after eating he is probably just washing his face. Cooper, after eating, goes and rubs his face all over the carpet or deck outside and then rolls on his back. This is just his little ritual.

If your dog is also scratching, has ear issues, hot spots, yeast, paw chewing it is probably allergies. If it's just wiping his face after eating I wouldn't worry about it being a food allergy.


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

No, he does have intermittent hot spots, has had ear infections in the past and scratches periodically. I bought the Natural Balance Fish/Sweet Potato just to try it but he won't eat it. Guess I may give something else a shot.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Romeo said:


> No, he does have intermittent hot spots, has had ear infections in the past and scratches periodically. I bought the Natural Balance Fish/Sweet Potato just to try it but he won't eat it. Guess I may give something else a shot.


Just as an aside...have you had his thyroid levels checked? These things could be related to that too....


----------

